# Ca18det



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

Do I need a MAF when swaping it into my b12. If so does anyone know where to get one.


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

It'll need a MAF. I would suggest trying the CA18DE MAF from a USDM Pulsar.

John


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That is correct, Nismodriver! You can use the AFM from a 1988 nissan pulsar SE w/1.8 DOHC motor and it is good for about 14psi of boost before you start leaning out and Tah-Tah CA18. I know because I've been there and don't want to do it again.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

I was just wondering if you could get a CA18de turbo to go into the new QG18de?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I wouldn't put a ca18de in place of the QG18 because the performance you gain will be only in the ability to rev. Not worth it... If you were thinking SR20DET or CA18DET I would say the easiest swap for you will be the SR20DET. The CA18DET is not impossible, but there will be some welding and I would strongly recommend a stand alone system as your car is way too modern to adapt anything from the N13 pulsar. Not worth it, but that's just my opinion. You would have to have a loving desire for the motor to go that route and if you do, I would call you "Mr. CA18" .


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

I didnt want to swap engines, rather I was curious as to see if I could use the CA18DE aftermarket parts on my QG18DE....Ive been looking and there arent many options when it comes to parts for my car. I have been looking at a swap in gereral but dont have the time or money yet.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Usually parts from different series of engines (GA, QG, SR, CA) are not interchangable


----------



## 1989Sentra (Jul 14, 2002)

*ECU*

I'm also having problems finding an ECU for the CA18DET, so does anyone know where to get one or can I use the CA18DE ECU?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I have a JWT programmed pulsar ECU to be used with a Nissan MAxima's AFM if you're interested. I'll give you good deal on the ECU and AFM package. If interested email me off list..........


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

The CA18DE ecu will cost you a motor (Guaranteed). Been there, done that twice and will never do it again. It will run, but it will detonate at even 5 psi............


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Hey boostboy, You mentioned using a CA18DE ECU with the turbo will cost you an engine? Is it possible though to reprogram the non turbo CA ECU to use it for the DET? Like ECU from the Pulsar 88-89. Also is it true that the older CA16DE intake cam has a longer duration and higher profile than the CA18DE intake cam? What they said is that the CA16 intake cam will benefit the CA18 especially the turbo at the top end, with no bottom end lose. Can you shed some light to this? Thanks!!!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

First things first, the CA18DE ECU is mapped for a high compression motor and no matter how much you try and fool it with all the fancy piggy back systems, you will get got in the end. However, the CA18DE ECU is reprogrammable and can be done by JWT for a nice price of $595.00 and can be programmed to suit other AFM's. They could not get the ECU to failsafe w/ the COBRA's MAF so don't think about it. Contrary to what you've read or have been told, the CA18DE's cam actually has a slightly higher lift than the CA16DE's. Their journals #'s 1-4 are exactly the same diameter. Botht the CA16 and CA18's cams are an upgrade for the CA18DET.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

i hate to be the late bloomer so to speak but exactlly what does a ca18de(t) come standard in. i havent the foggiest idea waht it could of come in. 200, 240,280 maybe?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Bluebird attessa SSS


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

180sx, sylvia, austerTT(twin turbo) and the bluebird attessa 4wd (which is the motor I use).


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

boostboy, So you are saying that the CA18DE intake cam is better than CA16DE cam and a swap is actually not a good idea except for CA18DET? If I have a CA18DE Pulsar and replace the non turbo with a CA18DET and the ECU re-programmed to JWT, I do not have to change the wiring harness just plug the new ECU? If that is the case it would be fairly easy swap, I think. Thanks for the reply boostboy.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Just that easy (at least for you). You will have to alter the harness somewhat, but shouldn't be a problem. Hey Mervic question for you, how fast have you gotten your car on the top end?


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Actually I do not have a CA18DE, I have a GA16i. I am just curious coz I am thinking of engine swap (SR20DE/t, CA18DET, SR20VE) and the easiest swap would be the CA18 since the Pulsars was also available with it. BTW, you mentioned a little mod to the harness, what exactly you have to modify? Thanks again boostboy!!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

WAth exactly would i need to swap a ca18det in my B12...

i will have the engine/tranny/ecu from japan... wath should i be checking for next and wich car to get from ??

Could someone be specific with this ??
Thanks alot !


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

First of you'll need all the mounts from a 1988-89 nissan pulsar with 1.8 dohc motor. You will need the shifter, you will need the clutch pedal (hydraulic) and resevoir as well as the slave lines. I seriously recommend removing the whole main car harness and possibly the engine harness because most japspec harnesses are all chopped up with an ECU just attached to the motor by an extra string. Make sure if you find a pulsar that you mark all screws/bolts/nuts and at least keep them with their respective parts or you will get lost. It's not hard, but you will find drama at the instrument cluster and I may have to walk you through or even do it for you because you don't get too many chances at this one. I don't know which CA18DET you're getting (Pre or post 1988), but make sure that if it has a tranny you get a good compression test and don't accept no less than 150psi per cylinder and make sure they're even.......Good luck and if you have any more questions, we are here to help.......

Dee


----------



## Pingu (May 22, 2003)

*cams*

on the topic of using ca16 or 18de cams in the ca18det, i am wondering if you can just swap a de head straight onto the ca18det , are there any other differences apart from the cam's , or are the combustion chambers etc.. different?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> on the topic of using ca16 or 18de cams in the ca18det, i am wondering if you can just swap a de head straight onto the ca18det , are there any other differences apart from the cam's , or are the combustion chambers etc.. different?


 No! Combustion areas are the same! Cams are different, but you should still reseach more to make sure.


----------



## Pingu (May 22, 2003)

What have you got as your head setup?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

All my engines are JDM CA18DET. If you want to know what's inside them: HKS cams in one with stock valve train and JUN Camshafts in the other with JUN solid lifters, JUN valvesprings, HKS adjustable cam gears and seriously ported and polished.


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> I seriously recommend removing the whole main car harness Dee


Why is this necesary?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

W10DET2020 said:


> Why is this necesary?


It makes way for a nearly clean electrical install. By removing your whole harness and replacing it with the pulsar's harness, your car now becomes a pulsar.


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> It makes way for a nearly clean electrical install. By removing your whole harness and replacing it with the pulsar's harness, your car now becomes a pulsar.


OK but besides replacing it with a pulsar harness (I can only imagine this is done so u can use a pulsar guage cluster or what not). The question is, is it possible to keep the existing harness in place without haveing to swap? Tell me if im wrong but the engine and ECU r pretty much self contained and the body harness has no bearing on weather the engine runs or not, by that I mean I could pretty much just connect the ECU to the engine and run it outside the car so to speak. This changes everything if the body harness is a must swap item rather than to just change for cosmetic reasons which is not a must.


Thanx
Charlie


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

W10DET2020 said:


> OK but besides replacing it with a pulsar harness (I can only imagine this is done so u can use a pulsar guage cluster or what not). The question is, is it possible to keep the existing harness in place without haveing to swap? Tell me if im wrong but the engine and ECU r pretty much self contained and the body harness has no bearing on weather the engine runs or not, by that I mean I could pretty much just connect the ECU to the engine and run it outside the car so to speak. This changes everything if the body harness is a must swap item rather than to just change for cosmetic reasons which is not a must.
> 
> 
> Thanx
> Charlie


If you're the owner of any carbureted car pulsar/sentra, it might be wise to change the harness. You can run this engine on an 88-90 vehicle granted you know what the hell you're doing and if you don't, you're on your own. My first swap took a long time because I got stuck on wiring and it took me 3 months to figure it out. If you know how to wire nissan vehicles especially pre-1991 models, then I don't see a problem in going that route. I guess that's why people stay away from this swap because if it were as easy as just wiring in an engine, I'm sure we would have more CA18DET/sentra owners. If you own a pulsar SE, it may not be so bad. If you're using a JDM bluebird harness and ecu in a pulsar, you might be okay. All depends on how much knowledge you have. Sorry, there's no manual on this!


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

W10DET2020 said:


> Tell me if im wrong but the engine and ECU r pretty much self contained and the body harness has no bearing on weather the engine runs or not,


The engine harness and body harness are one in the same on the B12. Its not like a B13, where you can just pull it through the firewall.

In my swap, I jumped wires from harness to harness. Using parts of both harnesses. Then cut out what I didn't need. Can be a headache for those not familiar with wiring schematics. 

John


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

Nismodriver said:


> The engine harness and body harness are one in the same on the B12. Its not like a B13, where you can just pull it through the firewall.
> 
> In my swap, I jumped wires from harness to harness. Using parts of both harnesses. Then cut out what I didn't need. Can be a headache for those not familiar with wiring schematics.
> 
> John



Thats the answer I was waiting for ......thanks to both u you Boost boy and Nismodriver, sorry im not up on game with the B12 like I am with the B13.

P.S. But watch the f out when I am.....lol


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

Nismodriver said:


> The engine harness and body harness are one in the same on the B12. Its not like a B13, where you can just pull it through the firewall.
> 
> In my swap, I jumped wires from harness to harness. Using parts of both harnesses. Then cut out what I didn't need. Can be a headache for those not familiar with wiring schematics.
> 
> John


Thats the answer I was waiting for.....Thanks to both of u guys for u help Boost boy and Nismodriver, sorry im not up on game with the B12 like I am with the B13.

P.S. But u can watch the fuck out when I am.....lol


----------



## Pingu (May 22, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> No! Combustion areas are the same! Cams are different, but you should still reseach more to make sure.


Its just as easy for me to swap the intake and exhaust cam across, is the ca18de exhaust cam any upgrade over the stock ones at all?



boost_boy said:


> All my engines are JDM CA18DET. If you want to know what's inside them: HKS cams in one with stock valve train and JUN Camshafts in the other with JUN solid lifters, JUN valvesprings, HKS adjustable cam gears and seriously ported and polished.


How would you rate a stock ca18det head with ca18de cams, versus your stock head with hks cams (ignoring that i dont know what duration,lift etc.. these have), and your intense JUN tricked out head ( that i assume can revv till infinity).

Please tell me about your heads. thanks

Pingu


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Pingu said:


> Its just as easy for me to swap the intake and exhaust cam across, is the ca18de exhaust cam any upgrade over the stock ones at all?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Basically one of the engines are stock with the addition of a set of HKS camshafts. The other one is seriously modified and prepped to party. As for the CA18DE cams in place of the ca18det cams, not a big gain, but will help somewhat. If you've done nothing to your ecu, then you're waisting your time.

Dee


----------

